# Why don't



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

more people reply to any of the threads??? i notice alot of people view them but never reply or add something....and we have alot of memebers here in Fla....Come on guys let's not get like those other boards....even if its something you may thing is kinda dumb like this thread I know every one doesnt know everything...and everybody doesnt have a great day...but at least post where you when, what happen....i don't have the time to go out alot right now....but at least i can live thru you guys...lol.. well at least some of you guys....I am fixing up some rigs and poles to see if i can get away this weekend...depending on how my ladys softball team does.. again i am just trying to get the board going...at least here in Fla...hell we are the best fisherman in the nation. That's right i said it!!! It has to be said!!!  hopefully that will start something here in Fla....Oh if anyone is fishing at the Cape...how is it looking out there....and where are all the Snook reports...Damn those Snooks they always seem to know when the season opens okay don't everybody reply all at once and crash the site.....


----------



## cavjock58 (Aug 8, 2006)

*okalosa sharking*

first off, how do you put a damn photo on this site. headed out about midnight friday night to a marina on the east side of the bay bridge to cast net for some perch and mullet for bait. ended up with about a dozen or so 6" + mullet and about a dozen or so palm sized perch. took my two bait buckets with rigs learned from this site to the back side of the hampton about a 1/4 mile west of the okalosa pier. set out in my kayak with the wife keeping an eye out and set my heavy rod right at the drop off. now when i say heavy, i don't usually fish sharks so i only have an 8' rod with 20# line and 30# leader and a 6/0 octopus circle hook with a perch on. paddled back and before i could finish rigging my second rod, my first doubles over and the drag starts pulling slightly. at first thought it was just a small sharky cause there was no fight as i started to reel. then as i got it closer to the shore ol boy decided he didn't want anything to do with me and ran like larry the cable guy at a gay rights parade. now keep in mind 20# line so i let him run and tire out moving down the shore to gain line back. after about 10 or so minutes pulled up a 5' blacktip (i think). biggest damn fish i ever pulled up. had 3 more hits on the long line which ended in broke line as they were substantially larger than the first judging from the way they pulled compared to the first. short line had some hits by blues and smaller sharks but nothing large. sunday was fun with ladyfish hitting my gotcha on every cast. was down by the east jetties and couldn't cast without hitting at least three ladies on every cast. small but fun fish as they usually throw the hook for you.


----------



## cavjock58 (Aug 8, 2006)

*ps*

ps, sent the sharky back just in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*this*

Thread has be soaking for awhile, with over sixty views...and only one person reply... has for putting pictures on the site...sorry i don't have any idea...but hopefully somebody will help you out.....thanks for taking the time to reply back...........anything and everyhint


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

It seems to run in spurts on this board also we in Florida don't seem to have the access issues or other causes that hold some of the other boards together.

I fish NSB and Playalinda and count on the info on this site but it is scarce at times, but at other times there are several reports.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Posting a Photo*

Cavjock...just go to the front page with those thumbnail photos at the top of the page. Click on any one of them. Then you'll see a small link at the top of page. It says, upload photos. Click on it...that'll take you to the browse button and just upload from your computer.
Pat


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*well I oiled my reels last night*

so there I added to this thread. first time ever opening them up.
Fisherkid


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*You*

open your reels!!!!are you crazy??? LOL...okay when some of you lube your reels, do you put more grease in it...then what it has?? I have heard not to load it up...and also all lube isnt the same...How often does everybody opens up their reels to do is...And really is it a good thing for Newies to be doing it.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*got no clue*



jettypark28 said:


> open your reels!!!!are you crazy??? LOL...okay when some of you lube your reels, do you put more grease in it...then what it has?? I have heard not to load it up...and also all lube isnt the same...How often does everybody opens up their reels to do is...And really is it a good thing for Newbies to be doing it.


I was bored and fiddling with my reels one of them, a cheap thing I got at walmart and used on the kayak, wasn't turning at all. I opened it up washed it out and put some threeinone in there cranks smoothly now. like I said never done it before but figured I've got nothing to lose. I wouldn't mind knowing what mantinence for spinners is nescassery. I just by cheap stuff knowing I'm going to break it 
Fisherkid


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*creek*

what do you mean by issues?? Do you mean groups or clubs...hell we have the biggest club there is..we all fish fla waters...and want to catch fish..there thats all the bylaws we need...and you are a member. All i am saying is that some threads have over 200 views and only three reply...and if you notice alot of the post and reply are almost the same people....I understand most threads can be answer in one reply...but everyone here does go out and fish. So even if you didnt catch anything "Post it" maybe there is somebody in that area that can give you a headup...Or better yet stay away from that place and try somewhere else. I have gone to other forums...and ALOT have two month old threads...I can't belive we all know it all already I would just like to see more people give a their view on anything...even on this thread being stupid...at least that is something. Hell being at the water beats anything else...(yes even freshwater) But it would be nice to see other voice their inputs...even if its just to say Hello you losers i caught fish today...and i am not telling you anything Just would like to see the forum open up more...at least here in fla..and for those of you that have help me, by sending Messages....Thanks infor is alway welcome by me....tight lines everyone


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*well*

I for one can say "I have not gone fishing since the last time I posted a report" 
though I just realized you may not have seen it. It was over in the yak forum.
Fisherkid


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*cheap reels*

I used to buy cheap stuff, but learn my lesson early on in life about that....The cheaper stuff is just that..CHEAP!! it might do for a while, but it will almost alway fail you when you have the biggest fish of your life on your line...And i look at it this way. By the time you go thru five cheap reels, you could have gotten a real nice one that will last for years...I got spinning reels that i have has for close to 20 years and are still going strong. Also there is nothing like the feel for a good reel, the smoothest of everything is worth the price...also your better reels don't really have to be open up that much. And again all this come down to how you treat your gear, if you are really bad about cleaning and taking care of stuff stick to the cheap stuff...Cause even you better reels have to be clean after every outing, or they won't last....Everyone should at least have one good reel Hell $130 can put you into a really nice reel that will last for years.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thats*

my next project getting a yak...and doing getting into Shark fishing (That doesnt make much sense at all) I just have to get it past my GF hell i sold my canoe, cause she was alway worrying about gators...and i really didn't fish much with it. Only freshwater...now all this yaking stuff came out....Not trying to start anything...(and really don't know how true it is) but i heard that Fla is trying to make kayak owners register their yaks..so they can put taxes on this. That's one of the reason i wanted a kayak..not having to mess with registering it...and getting a permit every year...and now since the sport of Kayak is growing here in fla...that's alot of money they arent getting...that will be another sad day here in fla if they pass that...Just like not keeping one Snook over the slot limit....That was the saddest day in my lfe stupid guides and stupid fla...oh what was your question??? heh heh


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I'll bite lol.....................Just curious, what's the significance of keeping 1 over slot snook? Im not against it, I dont live in Fla or anywhere within 300miles of a snook probably, just didnt know?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Here is CavJock's shark pic:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*One over*

slot...most of our Snooks are oversize...say anything over ten pounds is close or over the 34inch slot limit....The people that were doing the most crying over the no fish over slot...were west coast fishing guides...and also they were the main group that were voicing this at the meeting....We on the east coast have a strong Snook pop. And it just keep getting stronger every year...one mean reason...is we havent gotten a really hard cold snap in a long time...so now you have fish further up north..starting new Snook pop. And just getting bigger...So now you are having to fight for fish in the slot limit...I love to eat snook But almost anything you catch is over slot limit...I am not saying i wanted to keep 40inch fish...but at least keep one thats 36in....and now we are doing the pinch the tail rule this has its good points and bad points...with most fish. But getting back to the slot limit...I live in Orlando...driving to catch Snook isnt a easy thing for us...and catching Snook in itself isnt a easy thing. But most of the time any fish that you caught was over slot (most of time) so it was still okay..i has something to take home. And i was fine..but everything keeps being change on us...and they never seem to want to open it back up...one case in point The Redfish....this fish is back and strong...but will they ever change the rules on it?? Don't forget it wasnt fishermen that cause the downfall of redfish and other fish...it was the gillnets, the money fishermen...(people fishing to make only money)...But we end up paying for it....And it never seem to end.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Nice*

little shark... those are the babys...but i am still scarce of them too hell up in New york we use to hate catching those damn things(almost like catfish down here)...while we were fishing for rockfish. Now everyone wants to catch them...i am only in it for payback the last time i fish the surf they treated me like a three dollar who$e, never been slap around like i was those few days...so now i am getting ready for a mission...hell i can't keep any Snook...might as well fish for Sharks


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I think with the new pinch regs they increased the minimum on snook to 27"
I have one Penn 550ssg so I think that counts as one good reel and yes I do take more care of that, and did not open that up. and I've never caught a fish big enough to test my tackle largest thing I caught was a king at about 2.5 ft on a party boat so I was using 30# and a penn 3/0
he sure was fun to fight.
Fisherkid


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

IC. i didnt realize snook were good eatin


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thats*

cause you live in NC  You know how there are people that don't like to eat fish..because they claim it's fishy or that fish smell, that you get when you are cooking fish...Well with Snook they arent fishy....and there really isnt that much of a fish smell when you cook them...(Like redfish)..At one time this fish was look down at...and never eaten. They use to call it a soapfish..cause of the white substance that came off it If you scale it..it was a mess. I fillet all my Snook and they have big shoulders so you get pretty good size fillets...And about that pinch rule...okay now you get one that's 33 or close to 34 pinch it...and you have to throw it back. So seeing that most fish in the inlets and Rivers system are fish coming back from the ocean...now you have oversize fish....The mean reason most guides were hollering about not keeping any fish over slot...is because they werent catching many big fish for their clients..they were fishing in the flats...guess what there isnt many oversize fish in the flats But they were the loudest...so it when their way. If you want prove on big Snook just look at KodiakZack report and pictures on most of the Snook he has caught...not one in the slot limit...I believe...and that is happening all down the east coast...Hell just pick up a sept issue of Florida sportsman maginze....on the front cover it said opening day "Snook" The hardest part may be catching one small enough to Keep!. (now thats sad)...I love fighting and catching them...but i also would like to take one home....That a main reason i keep my GF at home when i go fishing...She will hit me over the head, grab that Snook and run!!! and that's if i catch it...if she catch it... forget it a war with her...LOL..I know we laugh alot about things, but some of these rules are getting out of hand...and they don't seen to be getting any better...My dad before he left us wouldnt go fishing because all these new rules...and he fish all his life. I just wish they would really listen to the little people and not some person in a building looking at reports...that doesnt know a damn thing about fishing...oh well thats my venting for the day...happy face now


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I saw you were from Bristol in another post....what kinda catfish waters ya'll got up there worth mentioning...I know you aint talking about the Holston.....biggest I heard of from there was a 38lber....and that was down from Rogersville.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> Thread has be soaking for awhile, with over sixty views...and only one person reply... has for putting pictures on the site...sorry i don't have any idea...but hopefully somebody will help you out.....thanks for taking the time to reply back...........anything and everyhint


With any internet forum, fishing or otherwise, there are always ten times as many "readers" as there are "writers".

To post an image here in a message, first you have to put the picture somewhere on the internet. Find a free picture hosting site, or put the pictures on your web site if you have one.

Then click the little yellow square icon on the message import form that says "Insert Image" when you put the mouse over it, which will open a popup. Paste the link to the image into the form on the popup, and then click OK. 

Not to pick nits here, Jetty, but readability has a lot to do with who's gonna reply - if they don't read it, they sure aren't going to reply to it. 

I can't read a fourty eight line run on sentence. It gives me a headache. It doesn't look like text, it looks like a page of alphabet soup. 

It's MUCH easier to read something if it's separated into paragraphs.....


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*sorry*

about my writing and spelling at times....I type to fast and really forget about putting in periods here and there. But i will try to break things up ........but getting back to your reader vs writer....It doesnt take a long time to read and reply. And i also belong to other forums (softball,bowling,MMA,) and i know that 'Most' who read in those forum...alway take the time to reply and those boards are alway jumping even if people dont agree...and i also understand that alot of people don't want to ask or reply. Because they think a it's a stupid question, i am just trying to get people open up more...And get the board jumping. If it works great if it doesnt at least i try.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Now i am*

not sorry for the way i write...I just reread this whole thing, and if you can't tell where something start and where it end. oh well that is your problem...It seem that i put periods to break my sentence's up...that is good enough for most IMO.....Hell i have read some thread here that really look mess up.....but i was able to read it and understand it, So i am not trying to start something......but i don't need the sentence police...There are also sites for that if you get what i mean But in your defence, how many feel that you could'nt understand what i was trying to say??? If it really bothers alot of people, please let me know...Again not trying to start anything....But i am not sorry


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Well...

I'mgoingtoslightlyexaggeratethepointthatsurffishwastryingtomake...

eveniftherearenopunctuationandcapitalizationmarks

itsstilleasytoreadifyoujusthitthereturnbuttononceinawhile.

whereasifyouruneverythingalltogetherallthetimein onehugeparagraph,it'sveryhardtoreadwithoutgoingblind.itmattersnothoweducatedorhowsmartyouareifyoujustdontgiveadamnabouthowyouwritepeoplefindithardandnotworththetimeittakestotryandsortthruallthegrammaticalandsentencestructureerrors.iwouldimasginethatyouandeveryoneelsehasgivenuponthisparagrapheventhoughtheycouldreadthefirstthree.seewhatimeanifanyonehasreadthiswholethingreplywithyourfavoritecolor.

hopethisclearsthingsup


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Chrome

I started to get crosseyed towards the end.



Railroader said:


> Well...
> 
> I'mgoingtoslightlyexaggeratethepointthatsurffishwastryingtomake...
> 
> ...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*What the hell*

happen to the page, it is spead out like crazy!!! and i am not that bad...If i was i wouldnt write a thing ..If you can't break this up......then you need glasses.....all those periods breakup a sentense. Sorry for not being school enough for ya'll...I did'nt get my education the right way I was just pointing out, that my point still gets across. This is fishing forum not english 101....hell you have some guys pecking with one finger. Spelling words wrong all the time....but i still understand it and it doesnt give me a headache. When i see a space or a pause in between something, or even something spell all to sh$t i can still make it out. And if you don't want to give advise about something then don't reply....This is one main thing i was talking about when i started this. If you arent going to stay to the topic at hand. Then you have the biggest right that everyone has..." MOVE ON" But don't put people down for your downfall, i went and grab one of the kids (that play in front of my house) ask him to read this post...He didnt have any trouble understanding what i was trying to say....and if a child can understand this.....oh well you can figure out what i am saying can't you Again this is a fishing forum not english 101, So if i spell something wrong. Or don't put all this little things where they are suppose to go, too bad I am not here to please anyone with my english skill....Only my fishing skills. And the only reason i am responding in this way......is because this is one reason people don't reply to many of these threads....Someone is going to come out and point out something, that isnt related to the subject at hand... I guess it makes them feel better to point somebody shortcoming..........Boy that felt good


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*TreednNc*

No it was one of the little river going to jonhson city...I can't remember the name...(It's been 20 years now) But i used to fish holston alot with my father inlaw, right before the dam we alway caught real nice trout. There was a much of places I fish and hunted up there...I was all over the Cherokee WMA....And in Vir I hunted whitetop....did you ever here of that place?? But in the Holston defense there was some good size cats in there....I miss fishing for smallmouths those guys could really put up a good little fight....Bristol used to be a sleepy little town. Hell i remember the race track, i used to race dirtbikes right behind that place. And now the Race week is the biggest thing up there....It gets a mess up there now when race week comes along....My ex and draugher still live up there....I havent been there in awhile...And to this day really miss it....


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I didn't mean any harm, Jetty...

And I DID say I was gonna exaggerate it.

I just happen to agree that bad spelling and even bad english is easier to read if its broken up a bit.

Nothing personal, and you did ask for opinions...

I just gave mine, and was not trying to pick on ya'.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Rr*

you got your point across (to me at least) very well.
I've found I don't like how it comes out when I write along with the long windedness, and the spelling it looks awful, almost like a kid 
paragraphs do help.
Fisherkid


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Blue, although I think that was a run-on sentence almost RR  

JettyPark, if you want a very active and jumpin fishing board, try FloridaSportsman, or maybe venture out of the PierandSurf [Florida] section to one of the more active sections. The Florida board is great on here, just not the big volume you seem to be craving. Just a few suggestions.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Dang, someone made the page about 4 screens wide!  Oh well, looks like I'm getting a month of short term disability stemming from the car accident, so there will be plenty of fishing reports from me hopefully.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I don't*

want to go anywhere, i just want to get more people a little more involved...hell Zach if it wasnt for your threads i wouldnt have anything to read or look at  Sometimes it nice to get people upset about something...at least they are getting more involved...even if it is to bit$h about my lack of grammer..LOL..I hope nobody takes anything i say to heart...And if you do come back and let me have it...I will say sorry if i am wrong...Or let you have it right back. and i think some people may not reply to this now. Because of the size of the screen when you hit reply...You don't see this little box till you move way over to the right...hell that's how i found it some of us are kinda of stupid that way can somebody fix this.....I guess i am also bored cause i can't get out as much right now...and i am only trying to live thru you guys I hate catching bass...I got so bored the other day that i made a rope lure, and went to see if it would catch any gar...well it works...but it's hell trying to get them off. Hell i even sneak off and go carp fishing off 436, we got some Monsters in a lake right in the middle of everything....oops i said to much...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Rr*

No harm i just love drama sometimes....More then likely i am not going to change my ways. My sentence will still run a little long and my spelling will not be the greatest. But i am okay with that as long as you are heh heh It's fun to stir things up sometimes, let it boil over then vent all the steam out. We are never going to agree on alot of things (hey we are fisherman) but at least we all share the same passion for this sport. And for that i respect everyone of you for starting and keeping this board going. Some of the hardest things to find is someone that shares the same feeling and understanding. To be out at 4 in the morning waiting for that first light to hit our face. And that first run of the morning when a big fish takes our line. Some of what i am saying, other people will never understand it. Some think we are crazy and maybe we are but they will never understand that feeling that we all get.....waiting for that bite... Fellow board members again i wasnt trying to step on any toes......And if I did i am sorry if any one took it the wrong way.......tight lines everyone


----------

